# Tivo on Vizio Smart tv? a app to install or something?



## bosanci28 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello Tivo Users,

Quick question for you all!

I have tivo box that comes with our cable provider in our area and is hooked to 
to a plasma tv in the living room. Now, in my bed room upstairs i have a vizio smart tv and i was curios if is there any way, or to install a tivo app on that vizio smart tv? so i can connect to my tivo box that i have downstairs ?!

I can control and watch from my phone or any tablet within my wifi home, also the vizio has wifi built in.

So curios ,if someone can or have an idea how to get to see everything from the 
tv downstairs , on the vizio that is upstairs , when connected to my wifi or something.

Thank you so much for any advice!
Regards.
B.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

TiVo mini, but that would depend on what model you have, what model is it?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

No. At least not yet. TiVo has demonstrated that it is *possible* to create a sort of a TiVo Mini in software, but it was just a demonstration, not anything they've announced any intent in releasing.

For right now, your best bet is a TiVo Mini, which retails around $150, and accomplishes what you want.


----------



## bosanci28 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello, and thank you for replying!

I have Tivo T6 Model: TCD848000 and the technician told me that it has 1TB HDD inside.

Is one of them from here:

```
https://www.tivo.com/shop/roamio
```
it looks like the Plus or Pro one.

And my service is with Wave Broadband, they installed the box and is thei box.

Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You will not be able access this Tivo on Mini or computer because the Tivo must be on your tivo.com account along with any other Tivo devices you may have. Cable companies will not transfer their service to yours. So, you would have to purchase your own Tivo DVRs and Mini and service.


----------



## bosanci28 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello,

I do have a tivo account created ,and have access to it:

See picture:

```
http://prntscr.com/4z61s3
```
And the tivo device is listed there.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Since you have it listed and subscribed in tivo account, then you can add a Mini, you would need to use ethernet or MoCa for best connectivity. Wireless is not as strong to receive the streaming data and too slow. 

As mentioned previously, Moca is ethernet networking using the coax so you would not need to run an ethernet cable from the Mini to your router. Your router may need a MoCa adapter to connect the LAN port to the coax.


----------



## bosanci28 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for replying.

Yes, i do have a Moca , like this one here:

ActionTec ECB2500C


```
http://www.actiontec.com/251.html
```
They have installed it for the main tivo that is the livingroom, so if i buy a Tivo Mini , i can use the Moca That is installed right now?

The Moca is connected to the tv/cable that comes from the wall and it has a Ethernet wire
going to my Wifi modem.

Thank you,


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

bosanci28 said:


> Thank you for replying.
> 
> Yes, i do have a Moca , like this one here:
> 
> ...


That sounds like it would work. Just make sure the place you buy the Mini from has a return policy so that you can return it if it doesn't work. But I think it will work. Just plug the Mini into the cable from the wall and set it up with Moca. Or you can just use the Ethernet that you have there and skip the Moca and cable from the wall. It's up to you. Shouldn't really matter either way.


----------



## bosanci28 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok, Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

As I understand it, I think the MoCa adapter at the router can serve several devices.


----------

